# Duda:programas similares al MACH3



## manutek (Jun 26, 2011)

Cuantos programas similares(funcionalmente preguntando) hay al MACH3?
Alguien podria listarlos?
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## soerok (Jun 26, 2011)

TurboCNC
EMC2 (Linux)
KCAM

Son los mas usados.

Y encontré esta lista:
EMC2 - Linux
AXIS - GUI for EMC2 
KCAM - Windows 98
TurboCNC - DOS
Mach2/3 - Windows 2000/XP
DeskCNC - Windows
CNCZeus - DOS
Master5 - Windows 95/98
DesKAM - Windows/DOS
CNCPro - DOS (recently opened sourced) 
USBCNC - USB controlled CNC
CNCDudez - Another USB controlled CNC


----------



## manutek (Jul 1, 2011)

Grax master en un tiempo posteare mi CnC igual que uDs
saludos


----------

